# This seems like an appropriate place: Best yard sale find ever



## benlonghair (Oct 30, 2009)

So you're walking around a yard sale and you come across some glass negatives. The owner wants $60, but you talk him down to $45. 

You realize they're deteriorating, so you have them developed and scanned. Somebody says "Oh, hi, those look like Ansel Adams' work."

Turns out the handwriting on the envelopes they came in matches his wife's handwriting. 

Story here.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow.  How cool is THAT?!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Oct 30, 2009)

That would be so awesome. Wonder how the seller got them and how he didn't realize what he had?


----------



## epp_b (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 30, 2009)

:scratch:Wow! Why doesn't that happen to me???... :scratch:


----------



## diser (Oct 31, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> :scratch:Wow! Why doesn't that happen to me???... :scratch:



Yep. Never. Not even a filthy million dollar in a lottery. Or 100K. Or 10K. Or 1K.

On the other hand, I don't buy lottery, I don't buy glass negatives on a yard sale... Maybe I should


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 31, 2009)

And i thought my dad was lucky for getting a manfrotto for free once.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 31, 2009)

Never happens to me, if I can find something and at least double (hoping to triple) my money I am usually happy with that...

Also see that sort of thing on Antiques Roadshow, where you find a gem at a yard sale or in your attic and it turns out to be worth a flippin' fortune.  When we went to look in in-laws attic, all we found were bats, and not the Louisville Slugger kind either.

Like they say "One man's junk is another man's treasure"


----------



## Farside (Nov 4, 2009)

Assuming the finder cashes in on the find, I wonder if he will go back to the yard sale seller and bung him a few extra bucks? Probably not, but I'm just cynical.


----------

